# Western Region



## devildog (Jul 26, 2011)

I am moving to the UAE, WESTERN REGION......and I want to know the options for lodging as far as Apartment rental, etc. 

Also, I want to know the approximate distance from Dubai/Abu Dhabi to the Western Region if possible. I am so confused as I don't even know what city in the Western Region I would be working in.....
Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You will probably be living near here: Al Gharbia, the Western Region of Abu Dhabi

The "Western Region" is a vast area - so distance will be dependent upon where exactly you live. 

-md000/Mike


----------

